# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Meditation while sleeping is working!

## shannyball

I've been listening to a play list of Meditation when I fall asleep at night for a bout two weeks it plays for about 3.5 hours out loud while I am sleeping.  One of them is a Self Esteem meditation and another is an Abundance Meditation and a Breaking down Mental Barriers one-and there are a few others. Some really funny things have been happening!  The first is I have noticed an obvious change in my mood and my restfulness when I wake up.  Before I did the meditation I hated to wake up, I felt drained in the morning, there was no way I would get out of bed before 1pm.  The were even a few days I slept through the entire day and did it again the next day!  I felt angry and to tired to get up in the morning, and felt exhausted at work even though I had slept all day. I thought I was sick so I went to the doctor he said I was fine or Maybe I had allergies lol and a sinus infection.  Now I wake up the latest at 10am and I feel rested and I feel positive and I am happy even if I wake up at 8am. 
Then today I stopped in at work for a minute to finish up some side work.  I found a nasty note from a boss blaming me for something I didn't have anything to do with. So I called her and let her know that and when she said "I don't want you to feel like your in trouble"  I laughed and said "well I don't feel like I am in trouble because I didn't do anything. I felt I should call you because I am working very hard and I don't want to get into trouble for something I didn't do." It felt GREAT!  I am so passive usually and wimpy!!!  I used to be afraid if I asserted myself that I would get fired- well I actually don't care if I do-I think I would be okay. The last thing is that I have had two incredible ideas for home businesses in the past 2 weeks! Detailed ideas - down to how to go about getting them to become reality and I am the most unorganized wreck int he world- I don't even wear matching socks!  However my plans are organized in my head and they are really catchy and interesting ideas.  I even noticed that this week I have been dressing nicer and taking time to do my hair and make up.  I think it has something to do with what I have been listening to!

----------


## Kiloisalb

Wow, could you give me a link to what you're listening to.

And congrats on feeling better about life. You should feel that way all the time.  :wink2:

----------


## fuzzion

yes I would also like to know what you're listening to seems great!

----------


## shannyball

I got my stuff off of Frost Wire- try looking up guided meditation

----------


## shannyball

I want to add the files I have been using from my computer for meditation  how do I?

----------


## fuzzion

I think if you see additional options when you reply there will stand, "Manage Attachments"  I guess it is that.

----------


## DeepBlue

It's good to hear about your results.

----------


## 12g951ad

GO HERE -> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=71387

----------


## shannyball

I am going to attempt to add 2 files I listen to for meditation.

----------


## shannyball

It didn't work - that sort of sucks,  I did try, sorry.

----------


## Brandon Heat

I thought you were talking about meditating while dreaming... but you weren't so I don't have much to contribute except add that you should try it.

----------

